# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  النصائح العشر الأساسية للمحقق!

## أبو مالك العوضي

النصائح العشر الأساسية للمحقق


1 = الخبرة أهم المهارات:

إنك مهما أضنيت جسمك في الطلب، ومهما أكللت نظرك في البحث، فلن تستطيع أن تراجع كل شيء ولا أن تدقق في كل شيء؛ فإن هذا يستنفد الأعمار، ولذلك لا بد أن تتحصن بسلاح من الخبرة الواسعة التي تعطيك بعض الغَناء، وبخاصة في اللغة وكلام العرب وكلام أهل العلم، وأساليب المؤلف والمشاركين له في الفن، فإن هذا يوفر عليك كثيرا من الوقت الذي تضيعه في توثيق هذه الكلمة أو تدقيق تلك.


2 = احذر الانسياق وراء الشائع:

قدمنا أن الخبرة أهم المهارات، ولكن أنى لك بالخبرة في كل شيء!! لذلك فلا تعتمد على الثقة بما لديك من معلومات شائعة بغير توثيق، فكم رأينا من يضبط الكلم على ما شاع عنده، وما هو إلا من أغلاط العوام، وكذلك في ضبط أسماء الأعلام، وأحيانا يكون بالزيادة في النصوص بما يظنه الصواب!!
والفرق بين هذا وما سبق أن هذا فيما شاع عند العامة، ولم يكن مصدرُه لديك معروفا في رأسك.


3 = الغلط وارد على أي إنسان:

ليس مطلوبا منك أن تكون معصوما من الخطأ، ولكن هذا هو المطلب الأسمى والغاية العليا للمحقق، وصدق من قال: لو روجع كتاب سبعين مرة لوجد فيه الخطأ.
وكذلك فالحذر الحذر من الاغترار بأغلاط أهل العلم، فلا بد من البحث والتحري والتحقيق ليوافق الخبر الخبر.


4 = الأولوية لضبط النص:

المحسنات المطلوبة في التحقيق كثيرة، وبعضها أهم من بعض، وكذلك فبعضها من الأساسيات وبعضها من التكميليات والتجميليات، فاحذر أشد الحذر أن تقدم التكميلي على الأساسي، فالأولوية المطلقة هي لضبط النص وإخراجه سليما من الأغلاط.
فإن رأيتَ أنك قد استوفيتَ هذا الجانب وأتيت على ما تستطيعه فيه، فانظر إلى غير ذلك من التكميليات فافعله، وذلك من التقدمات والفهارس والمناقشات والإحالات ونحو ذلك.
ولذلك نلاحظ أن المحققين الأكابر تجد في كثير من الأحيان أن تعليقاتهم أقل جدا من تعليقات الشداة من المحققين، وكأن هؤلاء المتأخرين يظنون أن قياس العلم بالأشبار، وقدر الجهد بالأمتار!


5 = الاشتباه أكبر شَرَك:

اشتباه الألفاظ، اشتباه المعاني، اشتباه الأعلام، اشتباه البلدان ... إلخ إلخ، هذه الأمور أكبر شرك يقع فيه المحقق، فيخلط بين الحَكَم والحاكم، أو عُبَيد وعُبَيدة، أو نحو ذلك، فاحذر ثم احذر، واستعن بنقول أهل العلم، وعليك بالممارسة أيضا؛ لأن الخبرة أهم شيء كما سبق في النصيحة الأولى.
ونحمد الله عز وجل على أن جعل لنا في أسلافنا من أهل العلم خيرَ مُعين لنا على هذه المسائل التي لم يدعوا بعدهم فيها لقائل مقالا، فمن كتب المشتبه لكتب المتفق والمفترق، ومن معجمات الألفاظ لمعجمات المعاني، ومن كتب البلدان لكتب الرجال والكنى، وكتب التواريخ ... إلخ إلخ


6 = ابتعد عن غير تخصصك:

لا بد للمحقق أن يأخذ من كل فن وعلم بطرف، ولكن هذا لا يعني أن يقحم نفسه فيما لا قِبَل له به، فإن من العجيب أنك تجد بعض < المحققينات> يصدر اليوم كتابا في الفقه، وغدا كتابا في الحديث، وبعد غد كتابا في الأصول، وبعده كتابا في اللغة، وبعده كتابا في التاريخ، وبعده كتابا في التفسير!!! فتعجب وتقول: في أي فن تخصص هذا الرجل؟ أم بُعِثَ ابنُ جرير الطبري أو شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية من قبرهما؟
وضع نصب عينك كلمة الحافظ ابن حجر: (من تكلم في غير فنه أتى بهذه العجائب)


7 = اقصد إلى المهم ولا تشتت جهدك:

فالملاحظ الآن أن كثيرا من المحققين يصرف جهده في تحقيق المحقَّق وتهذيب المهذَّب، وصار التنافس بين دور النشر في طباعة الكتاب نفسه بتحقيقات مختلفة! حتى صار الباحث ملزما بشراء عدة طبعات للكتاب الواحد؛ لأنك تجد في هذه ما لا تجده في هذه.
لا ننكر أن بعض الكتب طبعت طبعات سقيمة وتحتاج لإعادة تحقيق، ولكن مما لا شك فيه أن إصدار ما لم يحقق أولى.


8 = لا تستنكف من قول (لا أدري):

إذا أَشْكَلَ عليك شيءٌ، وأدرتَ فيه أوجُهَ النظر، واستوفيتَ فيه طُرُقَ البحث، ثم بعد ذلك كله لم تقف على توجيهه، فلا عليك أن تقولَ: (لا أدري)، فتفتح السبيل لمن شاء من القراء أن يستدرك عليك هذا الموضع غيرَ منكِر عليك، ولكن المشكلة أننا نلاحظ بعض المحققين يُشكِلُ عليه الشيء من الكتاب فيدور حوله ولا يظهر، وأحيانا يخترع كلاما لا وجه له!!
ومن ذلك أن بعض المحققين يلتزم مثلا بضبط جميع كَلِمِ الكتاب، ثم تراه أحيانا كثيرة يضبط ما لا يُشْكِلُ ويدع ضبط المُشْكِل!!


9 = إياك أن تتكل على الطبعة الثانية ثم الثالثة ثم ...:

بعضُ المحققين يبذل جهدا مشكورا في تحقيقه، ولكن تراه أحيانا يقول: وندع هذا لطبعة ثانية!! ويصرح بعضُهم بذلك، وكأنه لا يضع اعتبارا مطلقا لذمم القراء المرهقة بالإنفاق في غير كتابه!
المفترض أن المحقق يبذل ما يقدر عليه من جهد في كتابه، وإنما تكون الزيادات في الطبعة الثانية إذا جد جديد لم يكن يعلمه المحقق، أو جاءته ملاحظات من أهل العلم، أو وقف على مخطوط جديد ، أو نحو ذلك.
أما أن تنقلب المسألة تجارية فهذا ما لا يحمد صاحبه، بل يلام.


10 = احذر السطو، فهو مكشوف آجلا أو عاجلا:

مسألة السطو هذه شاعت جدا في عصرنا هذا، وأسبابها كثيرة يمكن تصنيفها إلى أسباب اجتماعية، واقتصادية، وسياسية، ولكن إجمالا نقول إنها صارت أمرا شائعا لا يُسكت عليه.
وإذا كنا لا نستنكر السطو أن يصدر ممن عُرِف به وشاع عنه، فإننا نعجب إذ نجد الداء انتشر وزاد حتى أصاب بعضا من الموسومين بالعلم المشهورين به، فصار لزاما على أهل العلم أن يبينوا هذا الأمر، خاصة إذا وجدنا السارق يتهم المسروق منه بأنه سارق!!
ولا يرد علينا مطلقا ما يردده المرددون ويتقوله المتقولون من أن النصيحة على الملأ فضيحة؛ لأن هؤلاء لم يستحوا من السرقة على الملأ، فالصواب أن يكون جزاؤهم من جنس عملهم جزاء وفاقا.


أخوكم ومحبكم/
أبو مالك العوضي

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بجهودكم

----------


## آل عامر

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

للفائدة والتعليق من إخواني الكرام.

----------


## ابن رجب

رفعت قدرا ,,

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفقك الله

أقصد التعليق الإيجابي بالمناقشة والإفادة.

----------


## نضال مشهود

للرفع - بارك الله فيكم .

ومن المهم : وضع الإحالات المهمة . مثل ما يغفله الكثير عند تحقيق كتب شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله . فالشيخ يكثر جدا من قوله : وهذا مبسوط في موضعه ، وقد بسطنا هذا في غير ما موضع ، وقد تكلمنا عن هذا في شرح أول المحصل ، ونحو هذه العبارات التي لا يحسن للمحقق أن يمر عليها دونما إشارة .

والله الموفق للسداد . . .

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

بارك الله فيك أبا مالك .
في الحقيقة مقال ماتع لم أقف عليه إلا الساعة .
لكنه يحتاج مزيد من البسط والإطالة ، إذ هذه مشكلة عويصة لا أقصد على الفهم وإنما هي عوصية عند التطبيق، فهذه النصائح لا يثبت عليها ولا يقوم بها إلا فحول المحققين الذين استحالت رائحتهم إلى رائحة مخطوط عتيق ، أو اغبرت وجوههم من أتربة تلك النسخ القديمة .
أما أجيال الكمبيوتر والتصغير والتكبير والتدقيق في الخط على الكمبيوتر حتى أصبحت ترى الكلمة في المخطوط كـ(فيل) كبير في الحجم ، ومع ذلك ليتهم يصبرون ويدققون إلا من رحم ربك .
المهم أن كل نقطة من نقاط هذا المقال تستحق أن تفرد ببحث أو مقال ، لكن أنا أحببت أن أقف مع عبارة صغيرة لكن تبعاتها خطيرة ، ألا وهي قول أخي أبي مالك :



> ((فالأولوية المطلقة هي لضبط النص وإخراجه سليما من الأغلاط)).


وإحسان الظن مني بأخي أبي مالك ومعرفتي بعلميته الجيدة يجعلني أذهب إلى أنه أراد من هذه العبارة ما يجب وليس ما يفعله بعض مبتدئ المحققين 
حيث يفهم بعض الناس من ذلك أنه يجب على المحقق أن يصوب كل خطأ وقع في الكتاب وربما كان هذا الخطأ في أصل المؤلف فيكون تصويبه في هذه الحالة - في متن الكتاب - جريمة من جرائم التحقيق وقد تصبح جريمة مغلظة إذا ضرب المحقق صفحًا عن الإشارة إلى فروق النسخ في مثل هذا الموضع زاعمًا أنه خطأ بين أو تصحيف لا شك فيه .
وأحيانًا يكون لهذا الذي زعم المحقق أنه خطأ تخريج صحيح وليس بخطأ ، فيكون في هذه الحالة تهور من المحقق أن يغير ما في متن الكتاب زاعمًا أنه يقوم ما فيه من الغلط .
وهذا مقام واسع يكثر الكلام فيه والأمثلة عليه كثيرة حتى في تحقيقات كبار المحققين ، ولعلي أفرد ذلك بموضوع يستوفيه حقه فيما بعد، إن شاء الله.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> بارك الله فيك أبا مالك .


وفيك بارك الله يا شيخنا الفاضل، وأنت أستاذنا في هذا الشأن، فيا ليتك تعطينا مما أعطاك الله، وتفيدنا من خبرتك الطويلة في هذا المجال.




> لكنه يحتاج مزيد من البسط والإطالة


وفقك الله، لم يكن قصدي الإحاطة ولا الاستقصاء، وإنما هي إشارات يسيرة كتبتها من رأس القلم لتنشيط الإخوة والاستفادة منهم.




> حيث يفهم بعض الناس من ذلك أنه يجب على المحقق أن يصوب كل خطأ وقع في الكتاب وربما كان هذا الخطأ في أصل المؤلف فيكون تصويبه في هذه الحالة - في متن الكتاب - جريمة من جرائم التحقيق وقد تصبح جريمة مغلظة إذا ضرب المحقق صفحًا عن الإشارة إلى فروق النسخ في مثل هذا الموضع زاعمًا أنه خطأ بين أو تصحيف لا شك فيه .
> وأحيانًا يكون لهذا الذي زعم المحقق أنه خطأ تخريج صحيح وليس بخطأ ، فيكون في هذه الحالة تهور من المحقق أن يغير ما في متن الكتاب زاعمًا أنه يقوم ما فيه من الغلط .


وفقك الله، هذا كلام متين، ولعلك تبسطه في مقال مفرد.




> وهذا مقام واسع يكثر الكلام فيه والأمثلة عليه كثيرة حتى في تحقيقات كبار المحققين ، ولعلي أفرد ذلك بموضوع يستوفيه حقه فيما بعد، إن شاء الله.


يا ليتك تفعل ذلك يا شيخنا الفاضل، ولو على حلقات.

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

بسم الله، والحمد لله، وبعد:
جزاكم الله عنا خيرا
من الكتب الماتعة المفيدة في هذا الباب كتاب العلامة عبدالسلام هارون رحمه الله: "قطوف أدبية"، ويقول فيه ص13:
( ... وهذا يدفع بنا أنْ نوضِّح معنى "تحقيق متن الكتاب أو المخطوط":
والذي اتفق عليه المحقِّقون من ذلك: أنْ يؤدِّي متن الكتاب أداءً صادقًا كمَا وضعه مؤلفه، كمًّا وكيفًا بقدر الإمكان.
وقد يظن بعضهم أنَّ معنى "تحقيق المتن": أنْ نلتمس للأسلوب النازل أسلوبًا هو أعلى منه، أو أنْ نحلّ كلمة صحيحة محل أخرى صحيحة، بدعوى أنَّ أُولاهما أَولَى بمكانها أو أجمل أو أوفق ...) إلخ من كلام نفيس.

وأنا كنت قد فهمت من العبارة التي كتبها الشيخ أبومالك، أنه يقول بأداء متن الكتاب كما هو مُثبت، ويقوم بتصحيح الأغلاط في الحاشية .. والله أعلم وأحكم.

----------


## أبو جهاد الأثري

> النصائح العشر الأساسية للمحقق
> 
> 
> 6 = ابتعد عن غير تخصصك:
> 
> لا بد للمحقق أن يأخذ من كل فن وعلم بطرف، ولكن هذا لا يعني أن يقحم نفسه فيما لا قِبَل له به، فإن من العجيب أنك تجد بعض < المحققينات> يصدر اليوم كتابا في الفقه، وغدا كتابا في الحديث، وبعد غد كتابا في الأصول، وبعده كتابا في اللغة، وبعده كتابا في التاريخ، وبعده كتابا في التفسير!!! فتعجب وتقول: في أي فن تخصص هذا الرجل؟ أم بُعِثَ ابنُ جرير الطبري أو شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية من قبرهما؟
> وضع نصب عينك كلمة الحافظ ابن حجر: (من تكلم في غير فنه أتى بهذه العجائب)


بارك الله فيكم أبا مالك
و"المحققينات" هذه أخت " المجددونات " أم ماذا؟ (ابتسامونات)

ومما يجدر الإشارة إليه - حفظك المتعالي - ظاهرة نفخ الكتب حتى رأينا بعض المخطوطات من خمس ورقات طبعت في مائة وثمانين صفحة!
بل لربما كان التحقيق على هذا النحو مخالفا لمراد المؤلف أصلا، فهو إنما جعله مختصرا فجاء المحقق فجعله مبسوطا، ناهيك عن كون المطحون في النهاية هو طالب العلم الذي ينفق دريهماته، والله المستعان.

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وفي مسألة تحقيق المحقَّق ينبغي كذلك الاقتصاد على بيان أن الطبعة الفلانية فيها أخطاء - ولا بأس من وصفها بالكثرة - ولا بأس من التمثيل لها، على أن لا يكون التمثيل تتبعا واستقصاء بحيث يصل كما رأينا في بعض الأحيان إلى تصفية حسابات بين المحققين على حساب جيب القارئ الذي هو طالب العلم صاحب الدريهمات التي اقتطعها ربما من قوت عياله، والله ربنا المستعان.

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وكذلك مسألة الإحالة إلى كتب المحقق المطبوعة، مع كون المسألة المحال لها موجودة في كتب الأصول، حتى لكأن كتبه باتت هي أمات الكتب.
وقد رأينا من ترجم للإمام مالك وأحال في ترجمته إلى كتاب له مطبوع!
وكذلك الإحالة إلى ما هو من قبيل : " يسر الله إتمامه " ولربما كان يعني إتمام التفكير في العمل عليه.

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وكذلك مسألة معامل التحقيق وفيها ما فيها من أكل الجهود، وتناقض المنهجيات في التحقيق الواحد، وإن لم تخل من فوائد؛ ولعل هذا يمكن أن يلحق بما ذكره أخونا أبو مالك في "6"، لأن من التحقيقات ما يخرج بلسان لغوي في مسائل اللغة ومحدث في مسائل الحديث وفقيه في المسائل الفقهية ... مع كون المحقق مزجى البضاعة في أغلبها .

....

وبارك الله فيكم، مواضيعكم مما يشحذ الذهن ويذكر العلم ويعلمه، ويثلج الصدر، ويلزم الشكر والحمد والثناء الجميل، فجزاك الله خيرا يا أبا مالك .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

يرفع للشيخ علي عبد الباقي لأداء ما وعد به !

( أعلم أنه مشغول ، لكن المقصود التوريط - ابتسامة )

----------


## عبق الياسمين

جزاكم الله كل خير .

----------


## سليمان خاطر

ومن أحسن من كتب في هذه البابة المحقق الدكتور/محمود الطناحي،رحمه الله رحمة واسعة،في جملة من بحوثه وكتبه ومقدمات تحقيقاته المتقنة،فدل بذلك على هذا الفن نظرا وتطبيقا عمليا.
ولا أظن المرء يكون محققا يعتد بتحقيقه إلا أن يتخرج على يد محقق ماهر يعتد به.
ومما يدل على وعورة هذا المسلك قلة المحققين الأئمة النوابغ النوابه،فعلى امتداد العصر لا تجد أمثال أبي فهر محمود محمد شاكر وأخيه الشيخ العلامة أحمد وعبد السلام محمد هارون وصهره العلامة الشيخ محمد محيي الدين عبد الحميد وأحمد راتب النفاخ وحاتم الضامن وعبد العزيز الميمني الراجكوتي،وأضرا  بهم إلا قلة في كل زمان ومكان.
جزاك خيرا ،أخي المفضال أبا مالك على هذا الموضوع المفيد الممتع.

----------


## سالم اليمان

أحسنت يا أبا مالك 
على هذا الإثراء الأكثر من رائع
أسأل الله أن يزيدك من فضله؛ لنستفيد منه

----------


## ماهر الفحل

جزاك الله خيراً أخي أبا مالك ، الرجاء انظر كتابي " الجامع في العلل والفوائد " 1 / 166-169 ففيه من علمكم .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وجزاكم الله خيرا شيخنا الفاضل
وهذا من تواضعكم المعهود.

----------


## أبو بكر أحمد محمود

مقال رائع يا أستاذي أبا مالك ولكن لي طلب عندك أن توضح لنا في مقال آخر كيف يبدأ الطالب في سلم التحقيق ؟ أقصد من في بدايته في التحقيق؟ وجزاك الله كل خير.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

بارك الله فيك يا أستاذي الفاضل.
وأما سلم التحقيق فهو طويل، فمتقنوه قليل، ومدعوه كثير، وآلته لا تكمل إلا في سنوات طوال.
وأهم آلات التحقيق التأصيل اللغوي (وليس النحوي)؛ لأن هذا التأصيل يحتاجه المحقق أيا كان الباب الذي يحقق فيه، حديثا كان أو تفسيرا أو فقها أو أصولا أو غيرها.

----------


## أبو بكر أحمد محمود

بارك الله فيك يا أستاذي0000وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## ماهر الفحل

اليوم السبت 5/1/1432 بعد الانتهاء من درس صحيح البخاري بعد أن شرحت الأحاديث 4326إلى 4350 وزعت المقال الذي حوى هذه الفوائد والعوائد على طلبة الدار ، وشرحتها لهم شرحاً موسعاً مع الأمثلة ، فجزى الله كاتبها كل خير ، ونفع الله بعلمه ومعرفته .

----------


## حاتم الجزائري

بارك الله فيك و جزاك كل خير...

----------


## خزانة الأدب

نصيحة إضافية، وأنا أعتبرها الأولى في الأهمية:
11 - احذر، ثم احذر، ثم احذر، من متابعة الناسخ أو الورَّاق المتكسب على نسبة الكتاب إلى غير مؤلفه!

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> نصيحة إضافية، وأنا أعتبرها الأولى في الأهمية:
> 11 - احذر، ثم احذر، ثم احذر، من متابعة الناسخ أو الورَّاق المتكسب على نسبة الكتاب إلى غير مؤلفه!


جزاك الله خيرا شيخنا الفاضل على الإفادة.
ولم أتركها لقلة أهميتها، فهي غاية في الأهمية كما تفضلتم، ولكني تركتها لأن قصدي كان متوجها إلى الأدوات التي يستعملها المحقق في إخراج النص.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> اليوم السبت 5/1/1432 بعد الانتهاء من درس صحيح البخاري بعد أن شرحت الأحاديث 4326إلى 4350 وزعت المقال الذي حوى هذه الفوائد والعوائد على طلبة الدار ، وشرحتها لهم شرحاً موسعاً مع الأمثلة ، فجزى الله كاتبها كل خير ، ونفع الله بعلمه ومعرفته .


هذا تواضع منكم يا شيخنا الفاضل، فمنكم ومن أمثالكم استفدنا.

----------

